# المنتديات الاجتماعية > كلام الناس >  ظاهرة (الإيــــمــــو) لنتعرف عليها

## هدوء عاصف

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم








ظاهرة الإيمو هذه اصبحت منتشرة كثيراً بين النَّاس و خاصةً المراهقين !!

تتميز هذه الظاهرة بــ:

التجريح بالأمواس وايذاء النفس بالوشم

الحب الفاضح بين الفتاة و الشَّاب

الملابس الفاضحة

الإختلاط


علماً بأن لي اصدقاء قد تأثّروا  كثيراً بهذه الظَّاهرة

و أصبحوا كثيري الهوس بها


و سمعت عن فتاة في مدرسة مجاورة لنا

أنها أمسكت السكين و بدأت بتجريح نفسها تقليداً للإيمو 

و تبلغ من العمر 15 عاماً اي في الصَّف العاشر أي ناضجة اي أنها تعرف بأنها مجرَّد تفاهات !!


صور الإيمو هذه أصبحت كثيراً الإنتشار هنا في النِّت و للأسف لاحظت بعض اعضائنا يضعونها !!

هل تعرفون من هم؟؟ انهم هؤلاء :


















قصّات غريبة .. الوان قاتمة .. حزن .. يكرهون العالم ... !




ما هي أسباب انتشار هذه الظاهرة ؟؟؟؟

وماذا نقول لمن يقلّدهم ويقول انا لست منهم ؟؟؟؟؟



كي تُجيبوا عن السؤال تابعوا معي بعض المعلومات عن الإيمو ...

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center]الإيمو - emo -
هو إختصار لمصطلح متمرد ذو نفسية حساسة Emotive Driven Hardcore Punk
أو Emotiveاي .. شخصية حساسة , وقد أخذت هذه الظاهرة في الإنتشار بين الشباب المراهقين فقط ,,
ليس لهم تعرف او معنى واحد يحدد شخصيتهم و نمط حياتهم لكن الاتي سيوضح المعنى 


+ موســيقـــــى الايمــــو +



نوع من أنواع الموسيقى، الذي ينتمي إلى الروك والميتال ..
حيث تتحدث حول الألم والحزن وكلماتها الحساسه ..
و قد لاقى العديد من الإنتقاد نظرا لإفتقاره إلى اللحن الغنائي ..


+ ازيـــــاء الايمـــو +


يلبسون في العادة ملابس قاتمة أو سوداء، سراويل ضيقة جدا أو فضفاضة جدا، أغطية المعصم، وهذه الملابس تحمل أحيانا كلمات من أغاني الروك المشهورة. 
كما أن شعر الذكور يكون منسدلا من الأمام. 
فليس كلــ من فعلــ ذلك فهو منهم فبعضهم فقط مدعون يحاولون لفت الانتباه ..





+
شخصـــــية الايمــو +


حزن ... تشاؤم ... اكتئاب ... صمت ... وخجل 
هي صفات الايمــو ...
و الاحزان التي مر بها في السابق المطبوعه في ذهنه ..
التي تجعلهم يميلون للانتحار و شق انفسهم بما هو حاد حتى ولو لم يكونوا يردون الانتحار 
فأصبح الايمو شي يمثلــ به .. فعندما يرى احـدهم مكتئب يقول له ..
" لاتتصرف كإيمو






+ ثقـــافــــــــة الايمــــــو +


وهذه الثقافة يتبعها العديد من المراهقين، في أمريكا الشمالية عادة، كوسيلة للتعبير 
عن مشاعرهم، وهي ليست عادة أوظاهرة خطيرة 
و انما هي مجرد مرحلة يمر بها المراهق ثم يفيق منها..
هؤلاء أناس طبيعيون جدا وإجتماعيون.. على عكس مايقولهـ الغيـــر 
ويعتبرون من أكثر الناس فكاهة، إلا أنهم حساسون أكثر من اللازم ,,
فقد إشتهر عنهم كتابة الأشعار الحزينة منها , و يعيشون حياتهم في حزن دائم 
امـــــا البعض منهم ...
يكونون في العادة متشائمين أويضخمون جدا من المشاكل الصغيرة التي تحدث في حياتهم ..
حتى لو كانت بسيطــة ,,




+ مايقالـــــ عن الايمو +

يوجــد من يعتقد ان الايمو تنتمي لعبدة الشياطين ؟!
فهذا غير صحيح اطلاقا انما .. الايمو ليس لهمــ ديانه محددة و اي شي من هذا ,,

فالايمو همــ من يعانون من الإضطرابات أو الميول للانتحار ..
فشخص يستمع لموسيقى الإيمو، ويلبس ملابس عادية ذات ألوان فاقعة , ويعيش حياة رغيدة 
تنطبق عليه صفة إيمو، لأنه يشارك جزءا من هذا الثقافة الثانوية , اذا فهـو منهمـــ ,,


+ المنتقــدونــــ +


ينتقد الكثيرون هذه الثقافـــة لمافيها من ازياء غريبة و يعتبروهم مجانين و متخلفين ..
لانهم يقومون بشق نفسهمـــ و جرح انفسهمــ و حين يفكرونـــ بالانتحار
و لا يريدون اكمالــ حياتهم بهذا العالمــ ..
هنالكـــ بعض منا من يقومـــ بتقليدهمـــ بهدفـــ لفت الانتباهـ فقط ..
حين ان ينتمي لهذه الجماعه و الثقافة سيرى ان حياته ستتغير للاسواء 
فليس الايمو مجرد "مظهر" !






+ انتشـــــــارهــا +


قد يعتقد البعض ان هذا الظاهرة لمــ و لن تنتشر لانها غريبة نوعا ما .. لكنا اصبحت اكثر الظواهر انتشارا حالياً ,,
و وجودهمــ اصبح لشي عاديــــ بالنسبة للبعض منــا و هذه الثقافة موجودة بالغرب و الشرق ايضاً ..
و نجدها بالرسوم المتحركــة و كذلكــ الانمي و المانجــا ) ,,[/align]

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center]من بعض الصور التمثيلية التي اصبح يستخدمها بعض اعضاء المنتديات:














[/align]

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center]


ظاهرة الإيمو
هناك ظاهرة غريبة بدأت تنتشر في المجتمعات العربية والإسلامية هذه الأيام بين الشباب فهم يلبسون ملابس غريبة وقاتمة ، وتسمى ظاهرة " الإيمو " فما رأيكم في هذه الظاهرة ؟

الجواب : 
الحمد لله 

أولاً : 

"الإيمو" ظاهرة بدأت أوائل التسعينيات , وهي عبارة عن فرَق موسيقية كانت تغني أغاني عاطفية ؛ كان لها أثر في جذب الأطفال ، والشباب ، الذين يشعرون بالحرمان ، والهجران , فانبثق عن ذلك فرقة تُعنى خاصة بأغاني الأطفال , وقد سميت باسم فرقة (Weezer) اشتهرت أغانيها بين الأطفال ، والشباب ، حتى حصل قائد هذه الفرقة على لقب "آلهة الإيمو" , وقد تميزت هذه الفرق وأتباعها بلباس معين ، وشكل معين مميز ، فالملابس ضيقة ، والشعور داكنة محترقة , والمكياج خاص , وقد اكتنف هذه الفرقة جو من الغموض والسرية ظهر بعد ذلك في حادثة أثارت الرأي العام ؛ وهي حادثة انتحار فتاة تدعى "هنا بوند" ، تنتسب لهذه الفرقة , وقد تبين أن لهذه الموسيقى - "الإيمو" - سبب في إقدامها على الانتحار .

فقد تبين خلال التحقيق أن هذه الفتاة كانت تناقش روعة الانتحار في صفحتها على الإنترنت ؛ بل شرحت لوالديها بأن إيذاءها لنفسها كان فقط جزءً من كونها "إيمو" .

وعلى إثر هذه الحادثة : خرجت تقارير تبيّن خطر فرق " الإيمو " , وأثرها على الأطفال ، والمراهقين , وخصوصاً من يعيش اليتم والحرمان , فقامت بعض الدول بمنع هذه الفرق , وحظرت أي شكل من أشكال "الإيمو" .

ثم تطورت هذه الفرق الموسيقية إلى اتجاه سلوكي , حتى صارت السمة البارزة لهذه الفرقة : إيذاء النفس ، بتشريط ، وتقطيع الجسم ، عند المعصم ، أو الذراع ، أو الساق ، أو البطن ، أو القيام بحرق الجسم بسيجارة ، أو كبريت مشتعل .

والدافع لهذا الإيذاء : محاولة لتحمل الألم العاطفي ، أو الضغط الشديد من قبَل والديهم - مثلاً - أو المشاكل في العلاقات والحب .

وقد تكون نتيجة لمشاعر قوية لا يعرف الشخص كيف يعبر عنها ، كالغضب ، والألم ، والعار ، والاستياء ، أو الإحباط ، أو لفراغ روحي تكون نهايته الإيذاء والانتحار .


ثانياً : 

لا شك أن هذه الظاهرة نتيجة مؤكدة لما يعيشه من حرم نور الإيمان ، والهداية , وتوكيداً لما بيَّنه الله سبحانه وتعالى في كتابه من الوعيد لما أعرض عن صراطه , قال تعالى : (وَمَنْ أَعْرَضَ عَنْ ذِكْرِي فَإِنَّ لَهُ مَعِيشَةً ضَنْكًا وَنَحْشُرُهُ يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ أَعْمَى . قَالَ رَبِّ لِمَ حَشَرْتَنِي أَعْمَى وَقَدْ كُنْتُ بَصِيراً . قَالَ كَذَلِكَ أَتَتْكَ آيَاتُنَا فَنَسِيتَهَا وَكَذَلِكَ الْيَوْمَ تُنْسَى) طه/ 124- 126 .

قال ابن كثير رحمه الله : 

"(فَإِنَّ لَهُ مَعِيشَةً ضَنْكًا) أي : في الدنيا ، فلا طمأنينة له ، ولا انشراح لصدره ، بل صدره ضيق ، حَرج ؛ لضلاله ، وإن تَنَعَّم ظاهره ، ولبِس ما شاء ، وأكل ما شاء ، وسكن حيث شاء ؛ فإن قلبه ما لم يخلص إلى اليقين ، والهدى ، فهو في قلق ، وحيرة ، وشك ، فلا يزال في ريبة يتردد ، فهذا من ضنك المعيشة" انتهى .

"تفسير ابن كثير" (5/323) .

ولمعرفة مزايا دين الإسلام : ينظر جواب السؤال رقم : (219) .


ثالثاً :

هذه الظاهرة تبين خطورة الموسيقى ، وأثرها على الإنسان ، حتى يخرج عن المألوف من الطباع ، وتقوده إلى الجنون ، والانتحار , ولا عجب في ذلك ، فهي تصنع ما تصنعه المسكرات حتى كان يسميها السلف "خمرة العقل" .

قال يزيد بن الوليد : يا بني أمية ، إياكم والغناء ؛ فإنه يُنقص الحياء ، ويَزيد في الشهوة ، ويهدم المروءة , وإنه لينوب عن الخمر ، ويفعل ما يفعل السُّكر .

انظر : "إغاثة اللهفان" لابن القيم (1/246) .

قال ابن القيم رحمه الله :

"ومن المعلوم : أن الغناء من أعظم الدواعي إلى المعصية ، ولهذا فُسِّر صوت الشيطان به" انتهى .

"إغاثة اللهفان" (1/255) .

ولمعرفة أقوال العلماء في " الموسيقى " : ينظر جواب السؤال (5011) . 


رابعاً :

علاج الهم ، والكرب ، واليأس ، والإحباط : يكون بطاعة الله سبحانه ، والالتجاء إليه , وليس في معصيته , فراحة القلب ، وسروره ، وزوال همومه ، وغمومه ، والحياة الطيبة ، والابتهاج : لا يمكن اجتماعها كلها إلا لأهل الإيمان ، وطاعة الرحمن ، قال الله تعالى : (الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا وَتَطْمَئِنُّ قُلُوبُهُمْ بِذِكْرِ اللَّهِ أَلا بِذِكْرِ اللَّهِ تَطْمَئِنُّ الْقُلُوبُ) الرعد/ 28 ، وقال تعالى : (الَّذِينَ آَمَنُوا وَلَمْ يَلْبِسُوا إِيمَانَهُمْ بِظُلْمٍ أُولَئِكَ لَهُمُ الْأَمْنُ وَهُمْ مُهْتَدُونَ) الأنعام/ 82 .

ولمعرفة أسباب السعادة ، والأمور التي يدفع بها المرء عن نفسه الهم ، والحزن : يراجع جواب السؤال : (22704) .


خامساً :

لا شك أن الله حرَّم إيذاء النفس ، وحرَّم الانتحار , وجعل الانتحار من كبائر الذنوب , ووعد فاعله بالعذاب الشديد ، قال تعالى : (وَلا تَقْتُلُوا أَنْفُسَكُمْ إِنَّ اللَّهَ كَانَ بِكُمْ رَحِيمًا وَمَنْ يَفْعَلْ ذَلِكَ عُدْوَانًا وَظُلْمًا فَسَوْفَ نُصْلِيهِ نَارًا وَكَانَ ذَلِكَ عَلَى اللَّهِ يَسِيرًا) النساء/ 29 ، 30 . 

وعن جندب بن عبد الله رضي الله عنه قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : (كَانَ فِيمَنْ كَانَ قَبْلَكُمْ رَجُلٌ بِهِ جُرْحٌ ، فَجَزِعَ فَأَخَذَ سِكِّينًا فَحَزَّ بِهَا يَدَهُ ، فَمَا رَقَأَ الدَّمُ حَتَّى مَاتَ ، قَالَ اللَّهُ تَعَالَى : بَادَرَنِى عَبْدِى بِنَفْسِهِ ، حَرَّمْتُ عَلَيْهِ الْجَنَّةَ) رواه البخاري (3276) ومسلم (113) .

وعن أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : (مَنْ تَرَدَّى مِنْ جَبَلٍ فَقَتَلَ نَفْسَهُ ، فَهْوَ فِي نَارِ جَهَنَّمَ ، يَتَرَدَّى فِيهِ خَالِداً مُخَلَّداً فِيهَا أَبَداً ، وَمَنْ تَحَسَّى سَمًّا فَقَتَلَ نَفْسَهُ ، فَسَمُّهُ فِي يَدِهِ ، يَتَحَسَّاهُ فِي نَارِ جَهَنَّمَ خَالِدًا مُخَلَّدًا فِيهَا أَبَدًا ، وَمَنْ قَتَلَ نَفْسَهُ بِحَدِيدَةٍ فَحَدِيدَتُهُ فِي يَدِهِ ، يَجَأُ بِهَا فِي بَطْنِهِ فِي نَارِ جَهَنَّمَ خَالِدًا مُخَلَّدًا فِيهَا أَبَداً) رواه البخاري (5442) ومسلم (109) .


سادساً : 

هذه الظاهرة تبين أثر تضيع الوالدين لأولادهم , وعاقبة الإهمال لهم ، حتى يلجأ الأطفال في البحث عن أفعال لنسيان الحرمان ، والإهمال , والبحث عن بدائل لحنان ، وحب الأهل . 

قال ابن القيم رحمه الله :

"فمن أهمل تعليم ولده ما ينفعه ، وتركه سدى : فقد أساء غاية الإساءة ، وأكثر الأولاد إنما جاء فسادهم من قبَل الآباء ، وإهمالهم لهم ، وترك تعليمهم فرائض الدين وسنُنه ، فأضاعوهم صغاراً ، فلم ينتفعوا بأنفسهم ، ولم ينفعوا آباءهم كباراً" انتهى . 

"تحفة الودود" (ص 229) .

والله سبحانه نسأله أن يحفظنا وإياكم ، وأولادنا ، وذرارينا من كل سوء , وأن يهدي كل ضال من المسلمين ويعيده إلى طريق الاستقامة .


والله أعلم[/align]

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

الله يبعدنا عنهم مجانين 
بس انا اكتشفت اكتشاف خطير 

انو عندي اكمن وحده من صفاتهم 
 :SnipeR (85):  :SnipeR (85):

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center]شكرا لمرورك صديقة ..

والآن بعد ان تعرفنا عليهم .. يمكننا ان نسأل انفسنا:


ما هي أسباب انتشار هذه الظاهرة ؟؟؟؟

وماذا نقول لمن يقلّدهم ويقول انا لست منهم ؟؟؟؟؟[/align]

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center] للأسف أصبحت ظاهرة منتشرة ...حيث يلبسون في العادة ملابس قاتمة أو سوداء، سراويل ضيقة جدا أو فضفاضة جدا، أغطية المعصم، وهذه الملابس تحمل أحيانا كلمات من أغاني الروك المشهورة. و صفاتهم :حزينا، متشائما، كثيبا، صامتا وخجولا، أو إذا كان يفضل الأمور التي تندرج تحت الأحاسيس السابقة، وقد كانت تستخدم كوصف معين، أو إشارة، مثلا عندما يقال لشخص كئيب: لاتتصرف كإيمو.و هم ليسوا عبدة شيطان أو أعضاء طائفة: الإيمو بحد ذاته ليس دينا، وإنما ثقافة ثانوية، ينتمي إليها مراهقون عادييون ذو أديان مختلفة، كما أنهم لا يمارسون طقوسا أو يقومون بأعمال تشير إلى إنتمائهم إلى مثل هذه الأمور.خشي علماء النفس في بداية ظهور هذه الحركة على المراهقين من الضرر النفسي أو الجسدي الذي قد يلحق بهم نتيجة كآبتهم الدائمة، والخشية من ميلهم للانتحار. لكن الإيمو يصفون أنفسهم بأنهم طيّبون من الداخل، لا يميلون إلى العنف، ويبتسمون كثيراً، بابتسامتهم الحزينة تلك. ولا زال الجدل قائماً حول حقيقة نفسيتهم النزاعة للحزن.

لذلك نحن ان اردنا النقاش في موضوعهم علينا ان ننتبه الى نقطة وهي اننا يجب ان نحارب تقليدهم الذي نقلدهم فيه دون ان نشعر !!
لأن كثيرين من شبابنا يقلّدونهم ولكن يقولون "نحن لسنا من حركة الإيمو ولا نؤذي انفسنا ولا ولا وغير ذلك من الحجج" ، فيجب ان نعرف ان تقليدهم بقصة الشعر او حتى باستخدام صورهم في تواقيعنا بحد ذاته يجعلنا في شك من امرنا .. لذلك ولأهمية هذا الموضوع توجب التنبيه ..[/align]

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

ما هي أسباب انتشار هذه الظاهرة ؟؟؟؟

اسبابها باعتقادي انتشار اللاوعي بين اجيال الشباب
صداقات زائفه بعدهم عن الاهل وخصوصا في فتره المراهقه 
ارتباطهم بعلاقات كاذبه يكونون بعدها في حزن شديد يدفهم لفعل هذه الاشياء

وماذا نقول لمن يقلّدهم ويقول انا لست منهم ؟؟؟؟
مجنون انتا وياهم يعني شو فايده الانتحار او حتى تشويه نفسه 
بالحياه والاعمار بيد ربنا 


مشكور هدوء على الموضوع

----------


## هدوء عاصف

> ما هي أسباب انتشار هذه الظاهرة ؟؟؟؟
> 
> اسبابها باعتقادي انتشار اللاوعي بين اجيال الشباب
> صداقات زائفه بعدهم عن الاهل وخصوصا في فتره المراهقه 
> ارتباطهم بعلاقات كاذبه يكونون بعدها في حزن شديد يدفهم لفعل هذه الاشياء
> 
> وماذا نقول لمن يقلّدهم ويقول انا لست منهم ؟؟؟؟
> مجنون انتا وياهم يعني شو فايده الانتحار او حتى تشويه نفسه 
> بالحياه والاعمار بيد ربنا 
> ...




اشكر تواجدك صديقة وفعلا بُعد الأهل عن ابنائهم من أهم الاسباب وراء انحرافهم وراء جماعات الإيمو ..

هل تعلمين يا اختي انني رأيت بأُم عيني افرادا من الإيمو في اربد والزرقاء وعمان؟؟ ويكثرون ايضا في الجامعات ، لكن السؤال ، اين ادارة الجامعات؟ اين الحكومة من محاربة هؤلاء المُقززين!!!!؟

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

الجامعات تركض وراء تعديل المناهج حتى تخلق جيل شبابي جامعي واعي ويعرف كيف يتعامل مع الحياه

( الحقيقه عكس ما ذكر تماما )

فعلا انهم مقززين انا شفت لحد الاان شب في جامعتنا 
اقسم بربي شعرو مش طبيعي بالمره 
ولبسو مش ولابد

اغلب هذه الاشكال هي تقليد للغرب بكل مظاهره

----------


## هدوء عاصف

> الجامعات تركض وراء تعديل المناهج حتى تخلق جيل شبابي جامعي واعي ويعرف كيف يتعامل مع الحياه
> 
> ( الحقيقه عكس ما ذكر تماما )
> 
> فعلا انهم مقززين انا شفت لحد الاان شب في جامعتنا 
> اقسم بربي شعرو مش طبيعي بالمره 
> ولبسو مش ولابد
> 
> اغلب هذه الاشكال هي تقليد للغرب بكل مظاهره





صحيح .. تقليد مش طبيعي ابدا ..

انا عتبي بس على اللي بعشقوا موسيقاهم وبحبوا صورهم وبحطوها بتواقيعهم ، هاد هو التقليد بعينه حتى لو ما كان الشخص بحبهم او حتى بكرههم ..

الله يستر على بنات وشباب المسلمين .. الله يهدينا جميعا .. الله يحفظ هالبلد ..

----------


## mylife079

انا كل اللي بعرفه عنهم انهم الهم عادات غير 

الي بعرفه انهم من عبدة الشياطين بحبو الظلام واللون الاسود والجماجم  :Icon15: 

والاغاني اللي بسمعوها اشي بخوث  :Icon15:  :Icon15: 

بعيدين عن الدين الاسلامي

الظاهرة منتشرة في الجامعات الاردنيه 


رايي فيها انهم متخلفين وبعانو من امراض نفسيه 


يسلمو محمود

----------


## هدوء عاصف

> انا كل اللي بعرفه عنهم انهم الهم عادات غير 
> 
> الي بعرفه انهم من عبدة الشياطين بحبو الظلام واللون الاسود والجماجم 
> 
> والاغاني اللي بسمعوها اشي بخوث 
> 
> بعيدين عن الدين الاسلامي
> 
> الظاهرة منتشرة في الجامعات الاردنيه 
> ...




شكرا لمرورك محمد ..

للعلم وحسب ما قرأت عنهم انو الإيمو ليسوا عبدة الشيطان لكن في صفات مشتركة معهم ، ولا يقلّوا شأنا عنهم .. بغض النظر فأكيد بعدهم عن روح الإسلام سواء كانوا مسلمين او غير مسلمين بزيد عندهم الشذوذ عن العامّة ..

اهلا بك  :Smile:

----------


## danabaddad

شكرا علاى الموضوع
بس انا بحكي انو اكتير الظاهرة عنا بالادرن وخصوصا بأربد.....

----------


## هدوء عاصف

> شكرا علاى الموضوع
> بس انا بحكي انو اكتير الظاهرة عنا بالادرن وخصوصا بأربد.....



شكرا لمرورك اختي دانا والله يعافينا ويعفو عنا ..

----------


## تحية عسكريه

والله بصراحة انا كنت اجرح نفسي فترة معينه بعدين بطلت الحمد الله

----------

